# Läuse an Teichpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe an verschiedenen teichpflanzen ordentlich läuse - primär an den schwertlilienen - __ iris .....

bisher habe ich sie immer mit dem gartenschlauch versucht zu dezimieren, indem ich sie abgespült habe - nur knickt hier schon mal die eine oder andere pflanze ab  :cry: und es ist sehr müßig und nicht anhaltend .....

hat hier jemand einen besseren typ ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

war mal googlen...   

Die gängigen chem. Läusebekämpfungsmittel sollten einem Gartenteich möglichst fern bleiben... mir wären sie auf jeden Fall an dieser Stelle viel zu gefährlich....  

Ich hab so meine eigene Meinung zum NABU aber im Hausgarten sind einige Sachen schon o.k. und machbar..

"Ist die Regulierung eines größeren Schädlingsbefalls unvermeidlich, können Ökogärtner geeignete Spritzbrühen aus Wild- und Gartenkräutern selber ansetzen. Als hilfreiches Mittel gegen Blattläuse und Milben hat sich selbstgefertigte Brennnesselbrühe bewährt, die aus einem Kilogramm frischen Brennnesseln auf zehn Liter Wasser zubereitet und nach 24 Stunden unverdünnt ausgespritzt werden kann. Ein weiteres wirksames Wildkräutermittel zur Abwehr von Lauchmotten, Läusen, Erdbeermilben, Blattwespen sowie bei Rost und Mehltau lässt sich aus Rainfarn gewinnen. Bereits 300 Gramm frische Pflanzen oder 30 Gramm getrocknetes Kraut reichen aus, um sie in zehn Liter Wasser als Jauche oder Brühe anzusetzen." Quelle: www.nabu.de

*Neembau *

Schon seit 3500 Jahren sind die vielfachen heilenden und vorbeugenden Eigenschaften des Neembaumes für Menschen, Tiere und Pflanzen bekannt. In Indien wird der Neembaum (Azadirachta indica) deshalb ehrfurchtsvoll "die Dorfapotheke" genannt. Neem-Öl macht diese positiven Eigenschaften des Tropenbaumes für uns nutzbar. 

Das kaltgepresste Neem-Öl hat vielseitige schützende Eigenschaften. So ist es wirkungsvoll gegen viele Insektenarten wie z. B. __ Fliegen, Läuse, __ Zecken und andere Schädlinge. Reimes Neem-Öl hat sich als nicht schädlich für Mensch, Tier und Pflanze nach Forschungsergebnissen erwiesen. Es ist ein natürlicher Wirkstoff, der vielseitig eingesetzt werden kann.

Neem ist ein Naturwunder gegen Schädlinge. Innerhalb weniger Stunden nach der Behandlung werden die Schädlinge inaktiv; sie stellen die Nahrungsaufnahme und damit die schädigenden Aktivitäten ein und können sich nicht mehr entwickeln. Selbst wenn nach der Behandlung noch Schädlinge sichtbar sind, so richten sie keine Schäden mehr an und es entwickeln sich keine Nachkommen mehr. 

*Blattlauslöwen im September an die Leine nehmen *

Blattlauslöwen, das sind gefräßige Ungeheuer im Garten - , zumindest dürften das so eine ganze Reihe von ungebetenen Gästen in unseren Gemüsebeeten und Blumenrabatten sehen. Der Blattlauslöwe ist dabei natürlich für den Menschen absolut ungefährlich, im Gegenteil, er leistet uns wertvolle Dienste.

Im wissenschaftlichen Sprachgebrauch heißt dieser Nützling Chrysoperla carnea, zu Deutsch auch Florfliege. Charakteristisches Merkmal der Florfliege sind ihre netzartigen und sehr filligranen Flügel. Auch ansonsten macht das eher zerbrechlich wirkende Tier nicht gerade den Eindruck eines großen Räubers. Genau betrachtet ist nämlich die Larve der Florfliege der eigentliche Feind von Blattläusen, und deshalb auch der Name Blattlauslöwe. Bis zu 500 Blattläuse verspeist zum Beispiel eine einzige Larve in ihrem Leben. Auch Milben oder andere Kleininsekten verschmäht das Tier nicht.

Die Florfliege sollten wir deshalb als gerngesehenen Gast in unseren Gärten ansehen. Nur leider läßt sich dieser Nützling nur sehr schwer im Garten ansiedeln, da sich die erwachsenen Tiere im Herbst in ihre Winterquartiere zurückziehen.

Doch es gibt jetzt eine Möglichkeit, die Florfliege auch über den Winter hinweg dauerhaft im Garten anzusiedeln, ihn sozusagen an die Leine zu nehmen: Mit dem Florfligenhaus von Schacht. Dort nämlich fühlen sich die Tiere selbst in der kalten Jahreszeit richtig wohl, so daß sie sich im Frühjahr wider kräftig vermehren können. Der Clou am Florfliegenhaus ist seine spezielle rote Farbe sowie sein ausgeklügeltes Innenleben und seine spezielle Luftführung, abgestimmt auf seine Mieter. Die beste Zeit zum Aufstellen ist zwischen August und September, am besten nicht zu nahe an Gebäuden oder Bäumen.

Das Florfliegenhaus gibt´s übrigens im Gartenfachhandel.


Quelle: * defekter Link entfernt *

Und hier noch 2Links:

http://www.dooyoo.de/archiv/archiv/schaedlingsbekaempfungs_tipps/784288/
http://www.chilipepper.de/chap10.htm#nützling

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen...

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

brennesselsud- das kommt gut, da schließe ich mich der nette an.

an der einen lilie am teichrand sind auch die läuse dran, aber auch die ameisen sind nicht faul und melken die läuse schon kräftig. 
der brennesselsud ist schon angesetzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

hallo nette,gerd

zuerst mal herzlichen dank für die hilfe.



> die aus einem Kilogramm frischen Brennnesseln auf zehn Liter Wasser zubereitet und nach 24 Stunden unverdünnt ausgespritzt werden kann


eine frage noch - müssen die brennnesseln aufgekocht werden oder einfach in einen eimer mit kaltem wasser 24 std. eingelegt werden ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

*re*

in Deinem Fall NUR Kaltwasserauszug oder Tee !!!!

Titat: mdr.ratgeber
Und so werden die Wässerchen angesetzt
Grundsätzlich nehmen Sie von den Pflanzen Kraut, Stengel und Blätter, bei Rainfarn und Ringelblumen auch die Blüten. Achten Sie darauf, dass Sie keine Samen mit erwischen. Das könnte doch lästig werden. Sie können Tee, Brühe und Jauche bereiten. Tee und Brühe sind schon am nächsten Tag zu verwenden. Die Mischungen sollen Schädlinge vertreiben oder durch Geruchsstoffe ablenken. Deshalb werden sie auf die Pflanzen gesprüht. Jauchen sind pflanzenstärkende Auszüge, brauchen länger zum Reifen und werden dann direkt an die Pflanzenwurzeln gegossen.

Tee
Der Tee wird genauso aufgebrüht wie Ihr Haustee. Überbrühen Sie die vorgeschriebene Menge Kräuter mit (fast) kochendem Wasser. Lassen sie den Tee ziehen, bevor Sie ihn abgießen und abkühlen lassen. Ob er verdünnt oder unverdünnt über die Pflanzen gesprüht wird, hängt von dem jeweiligen Rezept ab.

Brühe, bzw. kalter Auszug
Pflanzen werden mit kaltem Wasser, am besten Regenwasser, übergossen. Das Ganze bleibt höchstens 24 Stunden stehen. Die Brühe darf nicht in Gärung übergehen.

Jauche
Gärt der Auszug, dann wird es Jauche. Dafür wählen Sie ein größeres Gefäß mit Deckel (kein Metall). Während der Gärung muss häufiger umgerührt werden. Meist ist die Jauche nach 12 bis 14 Tagen fertig. Jauche wird immer verdünnt an den Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen und den Boden gegossen und so leicht und schnell aufgenommen. Da Jauchen immer höllisch stinken, sollten Sie entweder ihre Familie und den Nachbarn warnen oder etwas Steinmehl über die Jauche im Fass streuen. Dann wird der Geruch erträglicher.

Nicht so viel falsch machen können Sie, wenn Sie Ihre eigenen Mischungen ansetzen. Aber Sie sollten unbedingt darauf achten, in welcher Verdünnung Sie das Ganze auf die Pflanzen bringen sollen. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob Sie die Pflanzenjauche unverdünnt oder 1:12 über ihre Pflanzen gießen. Der erhoffte Vorteil könnte sich ins Gegenteil wenden.


Die Brennnessel
Ackerschachtelhalm
Rainfarn
Links in MDR.DE
Der MDR Garten: Pflanzenpräparate wie zu Omas Zeiten
Archiv Unser Garten


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wow - das hört sich ja echt spannend an - gut zu wissen!

Jürgen - Dir viel Glück bei der Bekämpfung!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

DANKE - die biester sind schon tot und wissen es nur noch nicht   und an pfingsten werden sie zu fischfutter   

gruß jürgen


----------

